# hands-free milk frothing



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

using this for something like 2 months. best technique ever for micro-foam.

working flawlessly on a Silvia, so give it a try.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I have been working on this for a while but just a couple or three a day means it is taking time to nail it but I am probably happy with the result 90% of the time now

Works better for me using a long wand with the Mk2 L1 steam tip. With this I can do both 350 and 500ml jugs without anything under the jug

Timing it for the right temp? Try listening to the pitch of the steam entering. I can get within a couple of degrees based on the sound alone now


----------



## lukemclachlan (Apr 30, 2017)

Pretty awesome technique, I'll give this a try on my coffee break later. I have a Silvia also.


----------



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

Ill give this a try. Interesting technique.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

might have to give that a go myself


----------

